# Cool Tool



## Snaquebite (Mar 17, 2009)

I have my hands on one of these and have to say it's ingenious. It's a brainchild of a friend of mine......works on a bolt like a charm....no more dental picks etc.

http://www.catm4.com/


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Mar 17, 2009)

Nice, I like that is even comes with a hex.


----------



## Cabbage Head (Mar 18, 2009)

Now that looks interesting.  But, what will do with all the extra time when it will be so easy to scrape all the carbon off?:uhh:


----------

